# When will he start lifting his leg?!



## Wallyboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Our 7 month old still isn't lifting his leg to pee and I'm so tired of him peeing all over himself When do mailes usually start lifting their leg to pee?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Chief never lifted his leg and he passed away at age 12. Wolfie is almost 9 months old and doesn't lift his leg. They do learn how to squat better, though, so they don't pee all over their feet.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo started lifting his leg at about 4 months. I think he peed on his leg and lifted it out of reflex. He quit for a bit but by 6 months was pretty consistantly lifting. I think that is pretty young from others experiences I've heard about. He never squatted in his life!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Keefer took a long time before he started lifting his leg, and now he only does it sometimes. If he wants to mark bushes at the park he always lifts his leg, but if we're on a leash walk and he has to pee he always squats. At home he does both - sometimes he pees on the side of the house and sometimes he squats in the middle of the dog run. Sometimes at home he can't figure out what he wants so he does a half squat/half lift, lol!


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

My Niko was 18 months old and he never lifted leg. My friends nufi was marking his teritory when he was about 16 months old. So go figure?!


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

this thread was something i was going to start on my own actually to find out answers for myself...

romeo is starting to mark territory and such and hardly ever lifts his leg - every so often he does or attempts out of surprise - hopefully he will do it for good soon.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I've seen Ozzy lift his leg 3 times now, and he's almost 16 weeks.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Max is 9 months and he squats, sometimes he lifts his foot. When he wants to mark were other dogs have been he really hikes that leg up.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Springer is 5 years old, and only lifts his leg to mark, and even that is on a very rare occasion. Kaiser is 19 months old and has never lifted his leg.
Adolf who is almost 4 months old will do a squat with a half a leg lift from time to time.

Now Springer, he still hasn't mastered the squat without getting some on his leg, Kaiser I have never seen him go on his front legs at all.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is 8 mos and just stands there. Sometimes he'll lift right foot but it doesn't really accomplish anything, I guess he just knows he's supposed to be doing something. Since he doesn't really squat, he's able to aim between his two front legs.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

Bo is almost 9 mos. and he usually does not, unless he is marking where another dog has been.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think my dog started lifting his leg
when he was 1 yrs. old maybe 15 months old.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Baron was about that age (15-18 months) when he started seriously lifting, and he still at 2 3/4 yo will go with out lifting sometimes. 

He really does like to mark everywhere he can.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko is 15 months old and the best he can do is kind of twist his body to one side so the stream mostly misses his legs. No sign of lifting except maybe once or twice and I'm not sure he even knew he was doing it or why.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Panzer is 6 months old. He lifts his foot just barely off the ground, but usually just stands. He doesn't mark anywhere, in fact, he doesn't usually pee in public at all. He's only gone one time at the dog park and never on our walks.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

We are at 16 months here... no leg lifts yet. I don't mind though as he misses his leg and it is saving my plants in the back yard.


----------



## Wallyboy (Sep 18, 2010)

haha, good to know! Sounds like it's not just ours then He did it once when he was really little but not since. Good point about the flowers though!


----------

